# reccommendations for small saltwater tank/species



## Mr Pinchers (Jan 26, 2007)

i have 1 20gal freshwater tank full of fish, a 1 gal betta tank and a 10gal freshwater tank for my crayfish. they all been doing resonably well and i wanted to perhaps get into salt water aquariums.

due to space (i live in a small apartment) i need a small tank, i can't get around this. i was looking at the 12 gal nanocube. its small and i really love the look of it. does anyone have an opinion on it?

also anyone reccommend a good starter fish. i'm not intrested in a coral tank just a fish one although i would like ornimants.

eventually i would like to get an octopus but i am well aware of the difficulty in careing for one so i wanted to get proficient with saltwater in general first.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Stick with gobies and blennies.


I HIGHLY suggest a PANDA goby. They are the coolest, hands down. Also ultra rare and about $80-100 each but perfect for anything from 2g up.

There are plenty of neat little gobies that stay under an inch. Your best bet would be to search for them online or at your LFS as prices and common names change from location to location. I'm also very fond of the clown/tiger goby that hangs upside down from rock work. They tend to be pistol shrimp mates. In fact a shrimp/goby combo is very intersting to watch.


----------



## tywtly (Mar 11, 2007)

Gobies definitely. Also, try firefish (variation of gobies) (they do best in pairs), royal grammas (pairs), mandarins (after your tank has been set up for 6 months -a year. It has to be mature for mandarins, but will be worth it), and a few green chromis (in a small group of 3). I would not recommend damsels, as they are territorial and mean. Hope this helps.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Mandarins should not be kept in anything smaller then 75g UNLESS you have the ability to provide a food source for them as they are known to only eat copepods that live on the rock and in the substrate. Anything smaller and they will wipe out the population.


----------

